# An off topic Race Report



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is a race report that is totally off topic
other than the fact the racer {my wife} has sold over 10,000 Motobecane & Mercier bikes

I just felt like sharing it

http://www.runningtimes.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4231

mike


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Nice!*

Pretty inspirational.

Congratulate her for all of us here! This is one of those special moments that we have in our lives. She will always be able to recall that felling.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to your wife. Achievements are lasting happiness. The support and closeness of your family is indeed inspirational.


----------

